# what is hinge shooting?



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

I have other post asking questions to try and perfect my shooting and i am always reading other post. I am seeing post about "hinge" shooting and "free aiming" an someone tell me what this means so i can understand the info better.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

its pretty simple, a hinge[ the release] is set off by the back muscles, all you do is pull, while the mind is free to do nothing but aim.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Free to aim, not free aiming. It means that you've practiced your shot sequence to the level that you trust it to run subconsciously. You don't have to think about it. Once you have achieved this you are able to focus solely on aiming. 

One of the best tournament archers in the world is quoted as saying that he just stairs at the X and visualizes his arrow going exactly there. Once he's locked in on the X, he doesn't give execution another thought. If his mind even flickers to the back end of the shot, he lets down.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice post allen,,,who did you quote?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

a true hinge has no buttons to push,it activates as you pull with back tension once the release is set or tuned to release faster or slower.it takes a while to learn to shoot a hinge properly Larry Wise book called Core Archery does a very nice job on explaining how to shoot a hinge and aiming. buy the book you will become a much better shooter read and reread it is my suggestion it did help me alot.two cam, low letoff bows 65 % or less ,longer ata these things do help also. high letoff, single cam, sloppy back walls are very hard to shoot a hinge with. good luck and have fun ,"hinges are for target shooting mostly," Pete53


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for clearing this up. Glad i asked cause i was in left field.

Beings how I bow hunt and shoot mainly for practice and because i just enjoy shooting my bow is this something i should look into or is it strictly for 3d shooters?
Thanks for all the help. I joined this site because i wanna become a better bow hunter and archer period, i was told that it was the place to be if you wanna be a better archer and just enjoy talking archery. I must say it is definately a awesome site and I am glad i joined. Thanks again


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> very nice post allen,,,who did you quote?


Dave Cousins

During a seminar he said that he didn't aim. Somebody pointed out that he did something to convince an awful lot of arrows to go into the X ring. That's when he said that he stared at the X and visualized his arrow going there. 

This seemed much the same principle as Len Cardinale's "immerse in aiming" or "build a mental road to the target" or my father's advice to "look at what you want to hit". (He was talking about nails at the time, but it's been good advice for archery too.  )

This seems to be the essence of aiming. Look at what you want to hit. 

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

slingem said:


> Thanks for clearing this up. Glad i asked cause i was in left field.
> 
> Beings how I bow hunt and shoot mainly for practice and because i just enjoy shooting my bow is this something i should look into or is it strictly for 3d shooters?
> Thanks for all the help. I joined this site because i wanna become a better bow hunter and archer period, i was told that it was the place to be if you wanna be a better archer and just enjoy talking archery. I must say it is definately a awesome site and I am glad i joined. Thanks again


A hinge release is not often used for hunting. There is the miss-conception that you can't get off a quick shot with one and you might miss a shot. I can tell you from personal experience that you can easily get off a shot as quickly or as slowly as you want with a hinge release. Some archers practice with a hinge but shoot a wrist release for hunting or competition. Learning to shoot a hinge release will make you a better archer.

If you are not already a member, you should join Mayberry Archers. There are some very good archers there and it's a great place to shoot. If you are serious about getting better, it's a good place to do it. You will also learn that there is more to competitive archery than just 3D. 

Allen


----------



## slingem (Aug 5, 2012)

aread, thanks. Mayberry archers is 5 miles from my house so i will definately look into that. I want to become a better archer for sure and take my bow hunting/shooting very seriously. It is my favorite thing to do with spare time. I will join for sure. Thanks


----------

